# [FIXED] Postfix: smtp: bad command startup

## HydroSan

I have an... odd problem. Don't really know where to start. Any help would be appreciated. I'm using a system based off of the Gentoo Virtual Mailhost guide.

/var/log/mail/:

```
Jan 24 21:33:46 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/pickup pid 2514 exit status 127

Jan 24 21:33:46 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/pickup: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan 24 21:33:46 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 28779 exit status 127

Jan 24 21:33:46 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan 24 21:33:57 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 16251 exit status 127

Jan 24 21:33:57 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan 24 21:34:26 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 17073 exit status 127

Jan 24 21:34:26 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan 24 21:34:46 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/pickup pid 10876 exit status 127

Jan 24 21:34:46 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/pickup: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan 24 21:34:46 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 26309 exit status 127

Jan 24 21:34:46 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan 24 21:34:57 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 20136 exit status 127

Jan 24 21:34:57 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan 24 21:35:26 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 2540 exit status 127

Jan 24 21:35:26 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan 24 21:35:46 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 30365 exit status 127

Jan 24 21:35:46 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan 24 21:35:46 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/pickup pid 29953 exit status 127

Jan 24 21:35:46 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/pickup: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan 24 21:35:57 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 18668 exit status 127

Jan 24 21:35:57 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan 24 21:36:26 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 13888 exit status 127

Jan 24 21:36:26 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
```

----------

## langthang

you might want to post the errors further up. Is this a running mail server and  just start doing this?

----------

## HydroSan

 *langthang wrote:*   

> you might want to post the errors further up. Is this a running mail server and  just start doing this?

 

Bump.

And yes, it was working fine. Until is suddenly -stopped- without warning. I only realized it when people started complaining about it. (Friends having webmail.)

----------

## langthang

please post the errors before those warnings, further up in your mail log.

----------

## HydroSan

Fixed it. Apparently, it was a botched MySQL upgrade I did a week ago. It was hardmasked since then, so I downgraded and it worked.

----------

